# 1966 Schwinn Violet Stingray



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 21, 2020)

Picked this up , 66 with kickback


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 25, 2020)

Wow that’s a beauty!!!!


----------



## jrcarz (Feb 26, 2020)

great find! Nice original!


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 19, 2020)

Very groovy !


----------



## stoney (Mar 20, 2020)

Great looking Stingray


----------



## Bman212 (Apr 12, 2020)

She’s a nice one.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 14, 2020)

I want one in the same color.....lucky guy!


----------

